
Ask HN: IP ownership on a startup while working full time - netcan
Generally, what things do I need to mind and&#x2F;or do to avoid stepping over legal lines. A good checklist would be wonderful.
======
kjs3
A lawyer, to look at your IP obligations to your current employer, explicit or
implied. This is _very_ jurisdiction dependent. I've worked with too many
folks who found out after the fact that legally someone else had a claim on
their IP.

A lawyer, to draft the required paperwork to protect your IP created with with
respect to your startup. Also jurisdiction dependent. Handshakes are
comforting. Verbal agreements are nice. Paper has memory. Contracts are for
when people aren't happy with each other.

This should be an IP lawyer, not the one who did your house closing, or your
buddies pal the DUI attorney.

